# Does toothpaste make anyone else produce tons of saliva for like 45 minutes?



## William I am

Every time I brush my teeth, I salivate like a mad dog for like 45 minutes afterwards. I also get a sensation a little like biting into an unripe persimmon in my mouth, especially towards the front. 

To be honest, it bugs the heck out of me, and I don't want to swallow all this toothpaste filled saliva, so I spit and spit and spit aaaand spit some more for sometimes as long as an hour. 

I tried looking it up, but I kept getting answers to totally different questions.


----------



## JoetheBull

what type of toothpaste are you using? Could be your body trying to neutralize what it is perceiving to be something acid based.


----------



## Red Panda

Never happened to me. Maybe it's some kind of adverse effect or allergy to one of the chemicals in the toothpaste.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

lol. Not really but l think the whitening toothpastes leave a weird film on my teeth and don't clean well.

Specifically whitening, not just the kind that also whitens.


----------



## muffleupagus

Coconut oil, baking soda, and peppermint. 

Heat coconut oil, dump in some baking soda, and a few drops of peppermint. 

The excess salive is to try and cope with the harmful products in most commercial toothpastes. 

No cavities ever, here  and that shit is cheap to make on your own


----------



## William I am

It seems to happen with all types of toothpaste. I used crest for years, then a different kind of crest, then recently tom's of maine. I develop skin irritation from exposure to propylene glycol and parabens in deodorant, so I wonder if that's related.

Coconut oil is pricey stuff, isn't it? I see if for like $10 for 12 or 16 oz of it. I won't use a non-fluoride toothpaste.


----------



## muffleupagus

I get natural flouride compounds from tea. not the leftover from industrial aluminum processing. how many ounces do you think is in your toothpaste? less than 16, that's for sure. you can get the coconut chips cheap from target.


----------



## Thief Noctis

I wouldn't say to that extent lol, but I know what you mean.


----------



## Thalassa

I would suggest that you use a natural tooth paste, like toms of maine, kiss my face, or lush toothy tabs.

Or homemade, though home made may miss some important ingredients.


----------



## Thalassa

William I am said:


> It seems to happen with all types of toothpaste. I used crest for years, then a different kind of crest, then recently tom's of maine. I develop skin irritation from exposure to propylene glycol and parabens in deodorant, so I wonder if that's related.
> 
> Coconut oil is pricey stuff, isn't it? I see if for like $10 for 12 or 16 oz of it. I won't use a non-fluoride toothpaste.


You can get a jar of it at trader Joe's for five or six bucks. Extra virgin, unrefined.


----------



## William I am

I've switched to Kiss My Face. Still salivate a lot, but at least things don't taste wrong for 2-4 hours after I brush.


----------



## EmileeArsenic

I use kids toothpaste (with zero shame!! My dentist is fine with it AND it tastes like bubblegum lol) and don't get that any more. The harsh minty toothpastes leave a terrible taste in my mouth that I've never liked, and I've a feeling they over flavour a lot of them and add things to them to make them sting so people think they're working more. 

There's a lot less unpleasant saliva production, I've noticed, since I switched over, but I also stopped using mouthwash, too, which may have something to do with it.


----------

